# I just got to stop loaning out tools



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I don’t know how many times this has happened, but people break my tools and don’t even tell me about it. Then when I go to use it I find it unusable.

I’ve had this drill motor for quite a few years and don’t use it often. I only use it for mixing paint or grout.

So I found this and I just can’t believe how the heck this happened. I’m not even sure if I can fix it.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

So did they actually break the chuck right off?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

That looks more sawn than snapped.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> That looks more sawn than snapped.


I broke a chuck off a small drill years ago, but there was a hollow in the centre with a screw holding the chuck in place. Not that hard to remove...but I don't see any hole in the pic above.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you didn't learn on the 1st go around???


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like it was dropped and snapped the shaft in the process...sorry to hear...


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> So did they actually break the chuck right off?





sunnybob said:


> That looks more sawn than snapped.


It's definitely snapped off and the chuck is no where to found so I have to buy the chuck as well as the arbor.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> you didn't learn on the 1st go around???


No Stick, I'm a sucker every time. Its over 20 years old and I really didn't think this could happen to a 1/2" drill motor. The worst part is that I don't remember who I lent it to last.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nickp said:


> Looks like it was dropped and snapped the shaft in the process...sorry to hear...


It must of been off a roof on a cold day, but I'm wondering if someone left in a bucket of grout too long and it got hard. I haven't seen it in at least 5 years or looked at it very well.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh well, now you have a good excuse to buy a nice shiny new one! :smile:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> Oh well, now you have a good excuse to buy a nice shiny new one! :smile:


Ya Keith I guess, but I have a lot of stuff already in my wish list like a Kreg Table Saw Miter Gauge System. I'll try to buy parts to fix it first and look at new drill motors if I can't. I need the drill more than the Miter Gauge because i plan on painting my house this summer and I'll also be putting tile down in my guest bath. 

I'm just glad that who ever it was didn't injure themselves. A friend of mine lent his worm drive saw to a neighbor to cut firewood and the guy ended up almost cutting his leg off. My fiend was worried that he would be sued, but the guy was decent enough to charge his homeowners insurance instead.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Johnny; I'm no longer a great fan of Makita tools...a couple of bad experiences..._but_ I have to say their 'mud mixing' approved 1/2 drill is an excellent choice.
Makita DS4012 Spade Handle Drill, 1/2-Inch - - Amazon.com
I've had mine for years and it's been trouble-free. Mixed a lot of mud and thinset with that sucker.
Sometimes you just need new tools!!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And the guy that borrowed and destroyed your drill, without owning up to it, needs to be 'disciplined'.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me why I don't loan out my tools.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Johnny; I'm no longer a great fan of Makita tools...a couple of bad experiences..._but_ I have to say their 'mud mixing' approved 1/2 drill is an excellent choice.
> Makita DS4012 Spade Handle Drill, 1/2-Inch - - Amazon.com
> I've had mine for years and it's been trouble-free. Mixed a lot of mud and thinset with that sucker.
> Sometimes you just need new tools!!!


Milwaukee...

Milwaukee 1663-20 1-2 in. 115 - 450 RPM Compact Pipe Handle Drill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> And the guy that borrowed and destroyed your drill, without owning up to it, needs to be 'disciplined'.


let loose the piking crew...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A _lot_ more money, Stick, and hard to justify if you're not using it on an industrial basis. No reflection on the quality; the Milwaukee was the first choice of plumbers and electricians for decades.
Drywall tapers, not so much... _(They watch their pennies except for when it comes boomboxes)_


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Johnny; I'm no longer a great fan of Makita tools...a couple of bad experiences..._but_ I have to say their 'mud mixing' approved 1/2 drill is an excellent choice.
> Makita DS4012 Spade Handle Drill, 1/2-Inch - - Amazon.com
> I've had mine for years and it's been trouble-free. Mixed a lot of mud and thinset with that sucker.
> Sometimes you just need new tools!!!


There seems to be two schools of thought on Makita tools. Either you love 'em or hate 'em. 

Sounds like I may be from your camp. The first Makita tool I ever used was a circular saw and I hated the damn thing. I guess I was used to the old B & D Super Sawcat...best electric handsaw ever made.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> A _lot_ more money, Stick, and hard to justify if you're not using it on an industrial basis. No reflection on the quality; the Milwaukee was the first choice of plumbers and electricians for decades.
> Drywall tapers, not so much... _(They watch their pennies except for when it comes boomboxes)_


D handle is another choice...
refurbished is another route...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> There seems to be two schools of thought on Makita tools. Either you love 'em or hate 'em.
> 
> Sounds like I may be from your camp. The first Makita tool I ever used was a circular saw and I hated the damn thing. I guess I was used to the old B & D Super Sawcat...best electric handsaw ever made.


I have a few Makitas.. never use them...
I'm w/ you two guys...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like Dejure's signature: The reason I have the tool you need is because I never loaned it out to anyone. I think a lot of us need to turn that into a sign and hang it on the outside of the shop door so everyone see's it on their way in.

BTW, I'm also not a fan of Makita tools but their half inch drill is one of their better ones.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JohnnyB60 said:


> No Stick, I'm a sucker every time. Its over 20 years old and I really didn't think this could happen to a 1/2" drill motor. The worst part is that I don't remember who I lent it to last.


I do loan out my tools...
but I go w/ them and regular rates are levied.....


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

When I first started out in Construction in the early 70s, I bought a Rockwell Worm Drive Saw and I got a lot of crap from the other Carpenters about it. In those days everyone had Milwaukee power tools so I bought a Milwaukee SawZaw and a Right Angle drill just to shut everybody up with the jokes. >

I still have all the Milwaukee tools and I also still have and use my Rockwell Worm Drive Saw. I kept in a case and had to replace the cord a number of times. It did not come in a case, but I found an old banged up saw case that fit the saw and kept it because I thought it might discourage any thieves.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I am loath to lending a tool out even to someone that knows how to use it, but have a few times and always with a caveat, "You break it you replace it! Are we clear?" If I heard something like "Well I might as well buy my own then". Good boy and I walk away with the tool.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I went w/ the Skill Mag. Milwaukee 10'' and Makita 5,000 something..


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

My wife and I were good friends with another couple with 3 boys near the same age as my own. The two families did lots of things together when the kids were young. Their lives were very busy with sports and stuff, and I helped him out on several projects at their place. He was always so busy that I never asked him for help on mine. 

As time went by, we began to notice that they would come over when we invited them, but the invites to their place were rare. Then I began to notice that whenever he called me, (as opposed to the women getting us together) it was always to ask my help or borrow my tools. I had already noticed that I always had to go get my tools from his place if I needed them. The last straw was when he came to borrow clamps while I was out of town. Wife let him have them. Months later, I was in the midst of a glue-up and found the blank space on the wall where 4 of my Bessey clamps belong. I called him up, chewed him out and had him bring the clamps over right then. Now he doesn't call at all. But at least I still have my tools . . . .


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The dinner invites was the first clue. The Ladies watch that social obligation thing like hawks.
SWMBO can tell me _exactly_ who we owe dinner to.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> The dinner invites was the first clue. The Ladies watch that social obligation thing like hawks.
> SWMBO can tell me _exactly_ who we owe dinner to.


I was lucky...
wife turned down 99.9% of the invites....
so many of them were one way ''oh while you are here'' get togethers..

and she would not let anybody in the shop for any reason if I wasn't there...


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

My experience was not as bad as yours..... I only received my wood splitting maul back with a broken handle.... No "I'm sorry" , no "I'll replace it" ......Just "here's your splitter" ......


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Oakwerks said:


> I only received my wood splitting maul back with a broken handle.... No "I'm sorry" , no "I'll replace it" ......Just "here's your splitter" ......


But you're a woodworker . . . surely you can just make a new handle. Isn't that what woodworkers do? You enjoy this stuff, right?? >


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> My wife and I were...


As soon as you got to "were" I knew what was coming up.

I just don't know why people have to be like that. Unfortunately it happens all the time. It took me an awfully long time, but no more tools go out the door.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

cocobolo1 said:


> As soon as you got to "were" I knew what was coming up.
> 
> I just don't know why people have to be like that. Unfortunately it happens all the time.


These are basically good people. They just fell into the perfect parenthood trap and filled their lives so full there was (is) no time, money or energy left after the kids' activities. We made different choices and are unwilling to continue making allowances for theirs. But their kids are leaving the nest and they will soon be looking around for something to fill the huge hole in their lives that was occupied by running their kids' lives. We're not quite so hurt that we wouldn't let them back in.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was totally intolerant of people who broke stuff in my early 20s, but then I actually broke a socket that I borrowed to change a tire on my ’49 GMC truck. I was just devastated because I never broke a tool in my life until that moment. I did buy another socket to replace the one I broke. 
It was downhill from there because after that I broke a lot of tools. LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I always replaced anything I broke too John but that doesn't seem to be a universal rule with everyone.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

There was one time I thought maybe I shouldn’t ever confess to breaking anything. I shared a house with some other people while going to college and grabbed a small pair of scissors off the table to tighten a screw on my glasses. 

Well they snapped in half immediately and I was the only one home so I decided not to tell until I found a replacement. It took two days of searching every store I could think of and found the exact same scissors in the most expensive department store in town.

I put them back on the table where I found them and waited to see if they were noticed. Finally after a week I confessed to breaking them and the girl who owned them went ballistic. 

I couldn’t believe it because they were an identical pair down to the Manufacture and model. I thought it might be worth an honorable mention to go through such lengths to replace them. Not only was I attacked physically, but I had to listen to it for a month.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> But you're a woodworker . . . surely you can just make a new handle. Isn't that what woodworkers do? You enjoy this stuff, right?? >


Oooooo, that hurt!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Oooooo, that hurt!


not helping either...


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is the reason why I don't lend tools. N


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have an electric hand planer I bought a few years ago. Used it a few times. Loaned it to a coworker. He returned it. Months later I went to use it. The blades look like he was planing a bed of nails. He never said one word. Lesson still not learned.

Another co woodworker borrowed my 1/2" rigid drill, and PC sawzall. I had 14 assorted blades, all new. Returned it. Only one blade, it was a metal cutting blade worn out. Now I have no tools!


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

I stopped lending out tools years ago, I was mad at having to chase the people to return them, and forgetting who I had lent them to.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...and forgetting who I had lent them to."

Adds insult to injury! Been there...same for books.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I just looked up the parts for the Black and Decker 1317_TYPE_100 1/2 HD DRILL 120V and the broken spindle is obsolete. It would cost $95 in parts alone if it were available along with the missing chuck. So I guess I will be looking for a new drill after all. :frown:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Look at the bright side. When the next guy comes along and wants to borrow your drill, you can loan him the B&D...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Lending tools. Heh heh, I have a 1984 toyota pickup (original owner!) that I have lent out to friends over the years. My only stipulation was fill up the tank before you bring it back. I use it a couple of times a month and almost never had to fill the tank but it collected some scratches and small dents along the way - of course no one ever said a thing. So a few years ago I drove it someplace and the charge light goes on. Opening the hood I found that the alternator mount was cleanly snapped in two and the alternator was kind of just dangling there. How the hell did THAT happen - solid piece of metal and no obvious flaw at the break. (the replacement is slightly too short so I can't quite get the belt tight enough and the next size down is too tight to get on, sigh. still looking for a solution.)

Anyway, I've discouraged borrowing after that - not charging right is my excuse...

Now, giving tools away has been a good thing for me. Often when I upgrade small stuff, I give the old one to some one who needs it. That has yielded a lot of goodwill!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...and forgetting who I had lent them to."
> 
> Adds insult to injury! Been there...same for books.


I'll loan tools before I'll loan a book...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> Lending tools. Heh heh, I have a 1984 toyota pickup (original owner!) that I have lent out to friends over the years. My only stipulation was fill up the tank before you bring it back. I use it a couple of times a month and almost never had to fill the tank but it collected some scratches and small dents along the way - of course no one ever said a thing. So a few years ago I drove it someplace and the charge light goes on. Opening the hood I found that the alternator mount was cleanly snapped in two and the alternator was kind of just dangling there. How the hell did THAT happen - solid piece of metal and no obvious flaw at the break. (the replacement is slightly too short so I can't quite get the belt tight enough and the next size down is too tight to get on, sigh. still looking for a solution.)
> 
> Anyway, I've discouraged borrowing after that - not charging right is my excuse...
> 
> Now, giving tools away has been a good thing for me. Often when I upgrade small stuff, I give the old one to some one who needs it. That has yielded a lot of goodwill!


see if you can add an idler pulley...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Lent a "friend" a Disston hand saw about 50 years ago. Didn't need it for awhile and it didn't come back. Eventually I needed it and went over to his house to get it. Oh I forgot to bring it back. I'll get it now. Out in the yard where he had used it. and laid it in the dirt. Solid rust, the whole blade. Last tool I ever loaned.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Look at the bright side. When the next guy comes along and wants to borrow your drill, you can loan him the B&D...


:laugh2::laugh2::grin:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bob, that reminds me of my daughter. I lent her my trenching shovel so she could dig a trench along a short fence. She was burying concrete blocks to keep the dogs from digging under the fence. The trenching shovel was part of a collection that matched a whole set I had. Well I forgot all about and then I needed it almost 2 years later. I search everywhere and my daughter said she didn’t have it so I started thinking maybe someone stole it. I searched the internet to find a replacement for my collection only to find they weren’t available anymore so ended up buying another of about the same design which was really good digger. 

Another year went by and I was rebuilding my daughter’s fence when I found it outside in the weather all this time and it didn’t look the same. It had a fiber glass handle that was faded and you couldn’t even read the name on it.

The funny thing was that she asked to borrow it again last week and I lent her the newer one. I guess I need to make a trip over there to retrieve it or on second thought maybe I should just give it to her.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Buy her a Sib. Husky...it'll dig the trenches for her. 
And tell her you _don't_ want it back!


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Buy her a Sib. Husky...it'll dig the trenches for her.
> And tell her you _don't_ want it back!


LOL, well thats is her problem Dan. She has two huge dogs and I don't know what kind they are, but they are diggers. They dig under her fence and she has to fill in the holes with concrete blocks.

The dogs got out one day and scared the mail man. It cost her $350 to get them out of the pound so i bought her a pickup truck full of blocks which she has been slowly burying under the fence line. 

The dogs busted down the fence last week and I went over and replaced about 30ft of it. Hmm that reminds me that I lent my son-in-law my 18 volt reciprocating saw to cut up the old fence.:surprise:

Oh boy, I haven't heard back from him. I hope its still in one piece because he doesn't work well with tools. My daughter does all the handy work.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

JohnnyB60 said:


> So I guess I will be looking for a new drill after all. :frown:


If you don't use this drill a lot, don't forget to check auctions. No sense paying new prices for a "once in a while" tool. I purchased a Bosch SDS hammer drill at the local police auction. It also came with an almost brand new 3/8" corded drill. Think I paid $50Cdn for the pair. Used, but not used up.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

DonkeyHody said:


> But you're a woodworker . . . surely you can just make a new handle. Isn't that what woodworkers do? You enjoy this stuff, right?? >


Actually, I hadn't started down the money pit road known as woodworking, when that happened..... I didn't replace the handle, but went out bought a 3 point hitch hydraulic splitter for my tractor.....


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

JohnnyB60 said:


> LOL, well thats is her problem Dan. She has two huge dogs and I don't know what kind they are, but they are diggers. They dig under her fence and she has to fill in the holes with concrete blocks.
> 
> The dogs got out one day and scared the mail man. It cost her $350 to get them out of the pound so i bought her a pickup truck full of blocks which she has been slowly burying under the fence line.
> 
> ...


With the tools you lend her?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

And so the old adage "Never a borrower or lender be" is once again reinforced.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

old coasty said:


> With the tools you lend her?


Yes Bob that is correct.:wink:

I told her that I would set her up with a tool box full of tools and I might have to make that a priority.

Shes now talking about needing a table saw :surprise:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Shes now talking about needing a table saw..."

Adopt me...please!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

My father had this in a frame on the wall:

"Sigamos siendo amigos, no me pida herramientas" :surprise:
(We remain friends, do not ask me tools)

BTW I have that frame now when he passed away. :crying:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> My father had this in a frame on the wall:
> 
> "Sigamos siendo amigos, no me pida herramientas" :surprise:
> (We remain friends, do not ask me tools)
> ...


Joseph, I am going to make me one of those signs and hang it in my shop. Thanks


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I don’t know how many times this has happened, but people break my tools and don’t even tell me about it. Then when I go to use it I find it unusable.


Yes it's enough to make one sick . I started a simular thread last year ,as I've been duped more than once . I have no idea how I can have something and keep it perfect, yet lend it out and it's usually worthless .

I found out a guy at work was lending my stuff out to friends . I couldn't figure out for the life of me how anything could be so badly run into the ground . Guess after you lend something out to a friend, and then it changes hands 5 times it's bound to happen


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Yes Bob that is correct.:wink:
> 
> I told her that I would set her up with a tool box full of tools and I might have to make that a priority.
> 
> Shes now talking about needing a table saw :surprise:


Time for an upgrade of the one you have so you can lend the current one to her?


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Yes it's enough to make one sick . I started a simular thread last year ,as I've been duped more than once . I have no idea how I can have something and keep it perfect, yet lend it out and it's usually worthless .
> 
> I found out a guy at work was lending my stuff out to friends . I couldn't figure out for the life of me how anything could be so badly run into the ground . Guess after you lend something out to a friend, and then it changes hands 5 times it's bound to happen


Rick talking about coworkers, I had to keep my employer supplied work truck locked up with all my work tools because my coworkers would go through my truck and take my tools. I confiscated all the spare keys to the tool boxes and hid them to stop the tool problem.

My boss wanted to know why I didn’t keep the spares with the rest of the keys and I just told him that if I was going to be accountable for my tools then I need to have control over them. If someone needs one of my tools then they could ask me for it instead of just taking them without telling me. 

The boss made me keep a spare vehicle key in the lock box in case they needed to move the truck when I wasn’t around, but only needed to know where I hid the other keys. I had the tool keys in a pad locked file cabinet and if they absolutely had to have them than they could cut the lock so I would at least know that they were in my tools.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I found out a guy at work was lending my stuff out to friends ."
-Rick

*Head exploding* Your personal tools, or company tools that are on loan to you (your responsibility)?
Why would you loan tools out _ever again_ after the first bad experience????
These people are not your friends, Rick.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> "I found out a guy at work was lending my stuff out to friends ."
> -Rick
> 
> *Head exploding* Your personal tools, or company tools that are on loan to you (your responsibility)?
> ...


+1111111 :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> Yes it's enough to make one sick . I started a simular thread last year ,as I've been duped more than once . I have no idea how I can have something and keep it perfect, yet lend it out and it's usually worthless .
> 
> I found out a guy at work was lending my stuff out to friends . I couldn't figure out for the life of me how anything could be so badly run into the ground . Guess after you lend something out to a friend, and then it changes hands 5 times it's bound to happen


justifiable homicide will fix that problem......


----------

